

Ask HN: What are the best online IDEs? - ripuli666

Hey<p>To make it very short and clear: recommend me online IDEs for (web) development. Browser-based, extension or not. Paid and free, both work.<p>I know of Cloud9 and Nitrous.IO. I&#x27;m planning to pick one for myself, and make a comparison website for the WWW.<p>To make an extensive list of the available possibilities.<p>Thanks a lot in advance.
======
tonteldoos
Choosing an online IDE will be much the same question as choosing a native
application: what are you looking to get from it?

There are heaps of articles comparing different IDEs, but quite often, the
question is attacked with a certain bias. Some developers value simplicity;
some value turnkey solutions; some value extensibility...you get the idea.

If you're looking mainly for one for you to use, maybe provide some details on
what you're hoping to develop in/on/for.

If you're mainly looking for suggestions so that you can compare them (and get
a nice one as a side benefit), again do some research, and see if you can find
common areas between the offerings, and compare on those. Anything that's not
common, treat as either a unique feature/functionality, or as a minus, or as
something that might influence niches of developers.

~~~
ripuli666
Yes, that's of course how you should do it if you were looking for something
specific. But I'm not, at least not just now.

What I'd like to get from this thread is as many suggestions as possible to
compare them, see how they work, and make my own decisions. Probably use one
for some project, and another one for something completely different.

I left my requirements out from the OP for a reason.

------
abstratt
I use (and extend) Orion:

[https://www.eclipse.org/orion/](https://www.eclipse.org/orion/)

It is open-source, and it is used in IBM DevOps services:

[https://hub.jazz.net](https://hub.jazz.net)

------
petervandijck
I've used Codio [https://codio.com/](https://codio.com/) and I thought it was
pretty nice.

They are integrated with Git etc., worth checking out.

------
codecondo
I compiled list a few months ago, there are also quite a bit of suggestions in
the comments.

[http://codecondo.com/16-online-javascript-editors-for-web-
de...](http://codecondo.com/16-online-javascript-editors-for-web-developers/)

I hope it helps in one way or another.

~~~
ripuli666
Thank you!

------
kennethkl
I really really like the simplicity and speed of
[http://nitrous.io](http://nitrous.io). May not look as pretty as the other
ones but it's the fastest and extremely functional.

------
mikegirouard
I've gotten a lot of mileage out of Koding[0]

[0]: [http://koding.com/](http://koding.com/)

------
motyar
c9.io in vim mode. Too bad they removed Zen mode in last update.

